

Why are Plists stored as binary? - binarysoul
http://rawsyntax.com/blog/comparing-plist-files-on-osx/

======
mpweiher
The binary format is faster and more compact.

Use `plutil` to convert to and from ASCII.

~~~
binarysoul
Thanks for the tip. I didn't know about that utility

